# Utiliser un Imac G3 comme écran pour Tour G5



## mimile (14 Mai 2004)

Bonjour  à tous ! 
Alors, entre jurassik Mac et dernière inovation,
 je cherche à utiliser mon Imac comme écran pour un G5 1,6Ghz. Celui-ci accepte les connexions VGA, et possède un adaptateur; est-ce possible  ? Quelq'un à-t-il déjà tenté le coup ?  ça m'éviterais de courir après les écrans CTR


----------

